# 1964 Varsity 10 speed Value??



## Wayne Adam (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
   What is the most I should pay for an original owner 1964 Schwinn Varsity 10 speed in 8 out of 10 condition?
It is fenderless, still in good riding condition...........Thanks, Wayne
Sorry, no pictures


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2013)

Boy, that's a loaded question.   Location is also a huge factor. If it's as nice as you say and it's 100% OEM and ready to ride I would personally go $150. The original leather Sprint seat in nice condition is worth 50 plus to some collectors.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd say GT is spot on. What color? Coppertone will draw a premium.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 13, 2013)

*'64 Varsity*

Actually, it is Coppertone, and his asking price is $150.00, so I don't think I'm getting any special deal here.
 Apparently the paint is pretty nice, but the chrome has some age.........Wayne


----------

